# What pasta sauce



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

On a tight diet ATM it's driving me up the wall what's a tasty pasta sauce but still low in kcals and salt , I normally have it plane but I'm sick of it lol


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Chilli sauce!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

tin of chopped tomato....onions..... garlic.... other herbs (chilli etc).. blender


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Pasatta (if thats how you spell it) then add whatever spices you want to taste, depending what youre having it with


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Whatever spicy one is on offer for me lol

I'd just reduce the portion of pasta slightly to compensate for the added carbs in the sauce if I was bothered.


----------



## DiscSupps (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm all for the chopped tomatoes, mixed herbs, tomato puree and garlic 

Tom


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

tomato based as already said.

I'd prefer to reduce the amount of pasta though and have pesto on it, preferably with chicken too.


----------



## Ragnar (Dec 6, 2012)

Bit of a late reply but I make a pasta sauce out of chopped tomatoes, oregano, tarragon and add salt and pepper


----------



## jimmywst (Aug 22, 2012)

^^im with rags... Cheep and cheerful, does the trick.


----------

